# MN Lawmaker Seeks to Scale Back Land Taxes



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Good Luck.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/lawmaker-seeks-to-scale-back-farm-property-taxes-associated-press/


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Gov. Cuomo (JR.) put a tax cap on everybody. Boy Howdy you should've heard those teachers unions howl! He told them to live within their means.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

How much are land taxes around the country? Of all the farm expenses here land taxes is one of the lowest. For example. One of our farms without a house or structures is $900 a year. It's 145 acres. I thank the oil and gas industry for keeping it low.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

> "Whenever you start changing tax policy, there are many unintended consequences&#8230;&#8230;.."


Quoted from the article.

What they are oblivious to is when there is a change in the weather, farmers face unintended consequences.

Farmers contend with unforeseen obstacles every year and have to find a way to make things balance.

Governments need to belly up to the table and face a few unforseen consequences. Turn about is fair play.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Teslan said:


> How much are land taxes around the country? Of all the farm expenses here land taxes is one of the lowest. For example. One of our farms without a house or structures is $900 a year. It's 145 acres. I thank the oil and gas industry for keeping it low.


I have a 20 ac hayfield a couple miles down the road. Was $600+ as vacant ag. Now connected to homestead ag its about half.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Btw surrounding counties make my taxes look cheap.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

On the home farm all in about 12000 on360 acres. 6500 on another 150 acres that I rent. Trade tax bills Teslan?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

On second thought you probably pay about that for water don't ya?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> On the home farm all in about 12000 on360 acres. 6500 on another 150 acres that I rent. Trade tax bills Teslan?


Wow. Even with my water stock assessments and well augmentation fees to be able to irrigate my 150 acres is less then just your tax bill. Does either of the $12,000 or $6500 include homes or improvements? Or just land? On my place with my house, hay barns and 80 acres the taxes are $1800.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Our elected officials found out long ago they could legally steal from those who have to share between themselves and those who do not. Then said re elect said crook.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like $25 an acre here for what I own.Wasn't long ago it was $10.Anything over $1M isn't given a homestead credit so that realy made taxes jump when valuations went up.

I thought that was bad but I talked with a guy just south of the cities paying $65,and that was not near as good of ground as here.I also seen on Agtalk some guys paying $90 in Neb.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Looks like $25 an acre here for what I own.


That's about what it is in my county....neighboring counties can be a bit lower or much higher near Knoxville.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That's pretty pricey. Here it's a little different I guess. The county where I live for the last 5-6 years has actually been lowering taxes. But that's due to all the oil and gas wells. The actual land valuations are a little skewed. Like my 150 acres that I pay $900 a year is only valued at $200,000. However the fact that it has a well and you can irrigate it sends the real market value up to $1 million or so. But the water rights are separate from the land, but yet on a sale are included in the over all sales price. I'm hoping they don't decide to start taxing on the value of water rights somehow.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, that is the entire bill with all the buildings and residences. There is an ag allowance which drops it a little and STAR progrom which provides further relief. Its good for a reduction of just under 3000 on the big bill and about 1200 off the smaller one. Then I give it right back to them on all the other tax schemes they have going on. Well, can't take it with you when you go I suppose.

In other news, NY has officially banned hydrofracking. Dumbasses.


----------

